
 Waymo robot car injures motorcyclist — but human driver at fault - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Waymo-robot-car-injures-motorcyclist-but-13365135.php
======
masonic
I saw a Waymo almost hit a pedestrian just today (in Mountain View, turning
from Central eastbound onto Castro St. southbound).

First, it delayed making the right turn a good 30 seconds because it seemed
unable to distinguish the two destination lanes from one and passed up
numerous opportunities when the near lane was empty. Then when all traffic
cleared, it started its turn without regard to the pedestrian _already in the
crosswalk_ just 3 feet to its right. Fortunately, the pedestrian was more
aware than the Waymo was.

This wasn't some rare edge condition, either, and Waymo's tech (or if it was
in purely manual mode, its driver is an idiot) is just not ready for the real
world.

------
03089199076
Hugh Uy

